
Julian Assange's health is so bad he 'could die in prison', say 60 doctors - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2019/nov/25/julian-assanges-health-is-so-bad-he-could-die-in-prison-say-60-doctors
======
zepto
I’m curious why they aren’t calling for a medical examination first, given
that none of them has examined him.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Perhaps they're PhD's and not MD's.

~~~
zepto
Even more reason then.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Just like the economists last year predicting the current recession.

Assange will have a miraculous recovery.

